# Javascript-Fenster



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin heute auf einen link gelangt zu einer Seite an dem ein Java-Fenster aufpoppte mit der aufforderung ok einzutippen. Ich habe versucht das Java-Fenster zu schließen es ging nichts. Als ich dann die Entertaste betätigt hatte wurde ich weitergeleitet obwohl ich NIEMALS ok eingetippt habe. Wie soll man soetwas handhaben.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Was kann das für Konsequenzen haben. Was soll man tun?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Keinkredit bei der Sparkasse beantragen 

die Kristallkugeln sind zur Zeit alle in Inspektion


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

tolle antwort...


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man tun?


 :machkaputt:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

was soll das bedeuten kann bitte jemand auch mal was sinnvolles schreiben?


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2005)

Ist doch lustig, so kurz nach dem Mittag!  :lol: 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst - wenn Du was wissen willst, dann solltest Du schon etwas mehr schreiben, worum es geht. Was in Deinem ersten Posting steht, reicht nicht mal richtig zum Spekulieren. "OK"-Eingabe kann viele Möglichkeiten in sich bürgen und warum das Fenster auch mit der Eingabetaste den Folgeablauf bestätigen ließ (und nicht nur mit der Buchstabeneingabe), wird sich dem fremden Betrachter hier wohl kaum erschließen können, ohne mehr Information.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das bedeuten kann bitte jemand auch mal was sinnvolles schreiben?



Ich würde ja gerne was sinnvolles antworten, habe aber keine sinnvolle Frage entdecken können :lupe: , die eine sinnvolle Antwort ergeben könnte   :schreiben: .
Leider ist meine Glaskugel wegen Sonnenfleckenüberaktivitäten im Empfang gestört  , so das ich nicht mal mit hellseherischen Kräften :holy:  und mechanischen Wahrsagemitteln :magic: was entdecken konnte.

Sorry about that. :cry:

Das manche Leute immer glauben, das wir Wunder volbringen können....


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

O.K. also noch mal so präziese wie möglich. Ich komme auf eine Seite da popt ein Javafenster auf in dem in der mitte ein normales ok button ist (also nix zu eintippen oder so). Man wird drauf hingewiesen das man O.K. eintippen muss um fortzufahren. Nun hab ich versucht von der Seite runter zu kommen aber beim Browser ging außer des Fensters nix. Also habe ich auf das ok geklickt (ICH HABE NICHT O.K. EINGEGEBEN) damit sich das fenster schließt. Und ich wurde aufeinmal weitergeleitet. Ich habe die Seite sofort verlassen. Nun frage ich mich wie das zustande kommt und was da auf mich zukommt.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juli 2005)

Dann sende mir als PN mal den Link der Seite zu, da auch so nichts dazu zu sagen ist. Wie sollen wir wissen WAS da angezeigt wurde und wohin du weitergeleitet wurdest?
Schon mal überlegt, wie viele Millionen Seiten es im Internet gibt??


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Woher weißt Du, daß es ein Java-Fenster ist? Häufig sind Popups Systemmeldungen nachempfunden, aber in Wirklichkeit nur ein einfaches Bild. Egal wo Du klickst, Du landest immer auf dem gleichen Ziel. Dashalb funktionieren auch [x] und [Abbrechen] nicht.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Das ist der Link

_URL gelöscht siehe NUB , BT schrieb PN nicht öffentliches Posten!!!!!  modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

BITTE DEN LINK SO SCHELL WIE MÖGLICH LÖSCHEN DAMIT NIEMAND AUS VERSEHEN DA DARAUF GEHT.


----------



## technofreak (11 Juli 2005)

Melde dich an, dann ist die Weitergabe solcher Informationen an Admin/Mods/Mitglieder
per PN  möglich, so nicht !

tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

ok


----------



## technofreak (11 Juli 2005)

ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um dieses Popup  handelt:
bitte um etwas Geduld , das müssen wir uns erstmal was näher ansehen
teilweise landet man auch dieser Site:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2005)

Das ist der neue link der Partnerprogramme, die mit den Dänen zusammen arbeiten [zu besichtigen zB im Freinetz-Erotikportal oder in einschlägigen russischen AWM-BOards...].

Ernsthafte Warnung, mir schwant Unheil... Augen auf!!!!!!
aka

ich hab den Rotz auch gekriegt, nur weil ich den Referrerlink eines hochrangigen Mitglieds der Ostblock-AWMs geklickt habe...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Dieses Vorgehen ist doch illegal oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2005)

Man kann aber gut daran verdienen... Geh mal auf die Hauptportalseite eines großen Hamburger Internetanbieters (free***) und geh in den Erotikbereich. Wenn Du noch keine 18 bist, macht nichts, klick einfach bei der entsprechenden Anfrage woanders als ja und woanders als nein.
Im sich dann öffnenden Fenster ist oben ein Werbebanner. Oft landest Du, wenn Du dort klickst, bei einem Berliner dropchargedialer (neuerdings auch mal bei handypay 9,99/3-t). Manchmal aber auf den Seiten der Dänen. Wenn Du dort bist und runterscrollst, findest Du den link zu einem Webmasterprogramm. Dort kannste Dich ja anmelden. Vielleicht kriegt free*** dann sogar eine Provision, um sein Firmennetz zu vergrößern. Das Geld für die links der Dänen dürfte aber auch ordentlich fliessen, der Weg vom Ballindamm is ja nicht weit...

(Beitrag enthält Sarkasmus)

HInweis: Bitte dringend javascript deaktivieren und Popupblocker einsetzen, sonst kann das ein spannendes Unterfangen werden *ploppploppplopp* Passieren kann ja nichts, da bei free*** jeder Erotiklink sorgfältig geprüft wird...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

ich konnte bei mir keinen dialer feststellen, bin auch mit Dsl unterwegs also würde das keinen Sinn machen. Ich frag mich nur ob das für mich auch Konsequenzen haben kann obwohl ich die seite nie betreten wollte und dieses Popup meinen Browser quasi außer Betrieb gesetzt hat und man keine andere wahl hatte als auf den dummen Button zu klicken.


----------

